# Driver deactivated after woman posts her drivers racist slurrs



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

*Warning the following video contains offensive language.





An Uber driver identified as Timothy was caught on video launching into a racist tirade against passenger Kiara White, who retaliated with personal insults

A white Uber driver and his black passenger engaged in a vicious, emotionally charged argument complete with racial slurs, offensive stereotypes and personal insults on Sunday - and the entire thing was recorded and shared on Facebook.

The tense interaction allegedly started when the driver, identified as Timothy on his Uber account page, couldn't navigate his GPS map during their ride through Davenport, Iowa, according to the passenger, Kiara White. Disoriented, the driver went the wrong way down a one-way street twice, she said, which led to the battle.

The tension escalated quickly as he "went in on" White, she wrote on Facebook, allegedly calling her "a whοre who sold drugs" just like "all black people." Shortly after the verbal fight began, White started secretly filming the conversation on her phone - but even when she revealed she was recording Timothy, he didn't seem to care.

My Uber Driver Went In On Me.. All Because He Couldn't Read His Map & Went Down 2 One Ways & iSaid Idk If Uber Would Like That & He Tried To Put Me Out.... Nooo iPaid U Take Me To My Destination & The Whole Ride He Did Nothing But Say Racist Stuff To Me & Call Me Out My Name‍♀‍♀ Nicole Allen









From there, the argument escalated. The driver makes monkey noises and calls White the n-word several times while yelling, "Why don't you get out? I'm sick of you. I don't have to take you to your destination!" White insisted the driver complete the trip or she'd call the police, but Timothy continued to pressure White to exit the car. He never pulled over though and the two continued to berate each other for almost five minutes.

It's still not confirmed what happened in the car before the camera started rolling, and there's no footage of exactly what provoked the argument.

In a statement to Yahoo Lifestyle, a spokesperson for Uber wrote, "This behavior is appalling and it has no place on the Uber app or anywhere. Uber does not tolerate any form of discrimination and as soon we learned of this report, we removed this driver's access to the app." The spokesperson also referenced the company's non-discrimination policy, which states, "Uber seeks to ensure that safe, reliable, and high-quality transportation options are available to everyone," and vows a zero-tolerance approach to abuse "against riders or drivers based on race" and other identifying characteristics. "Any rider or driver found to have violated this prohibition will lose access to the Uber platform," the company notes.

After White issued her complaint with Facebook, though, she claims the company blocked her account too without even replying, and the reason is unclear, according to _The Mirror_. The Uber spokesperson did not comment on the passenger's alleged ban, and Yahoo Lifestyle has reached out to White for an update on the claim.

According to Timothy's Uber account page, he had been a driver for the company for just 22 days when he picked up White. His score, as rated by clients, was 4.82 out of 5 stars.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

What State did this take place in and what are its consent laws regarding recording without alerting the other party? Is it a single party consent State or a two party consent State? If it requires two party consent then the driver can actually have her arrested on wiretapping laws due to initially filming him without his consent, even if he did or didn’t acknowledged it after she finally revealed it. In addition she published the video publicly which, if obtained illegally, could result in additional charges.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

It said Iowa. Pax looks like a nice lady. Dude is a short timer.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> It said Iowa. Pax looks like a nice lady. Dude is a short timer.


Ah, missed that. Iowa is single party consent so there's no legal issue there.

That being said she clearly was being antagonistic and likely may have been the instigator, even if it was just her chastising him for making a wrong turn. As soon as she said he was her #%^*+ and that he _had_ to take her to her destination he should have had her ejected from the car, by law enforcement it necessary. And it likely would have been necessary since she believed that he had her money and could somehow return it. 

It also explains why she was initially deactivated as well and quite frankly, after watching that video, she never should have been reactivated.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Story would have been way less confusing if the drivers last name was white and pax last name was black 
But they had to make it interesting, so pax name is white


----------



## Fisfis (Oct 17, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> *Warning the following video contains offensive language.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what's sadder. Her calling the driver "her *****, a slave, a loser driving people for a living" or him not doing the right thing and kicking her out therefore losing his job. That's how people see Uber drivers.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Fisfis said:


> I don't know what's sadder. Her calling the driver "her @@@@@, a slave, a loser driving people for a living" or him not doing the right thing and kicking her out therefore losing his job. That's how people see Uber drivers.


Yeah I'd like to see the whole story. I bet her attitude led up to his blowup. He wasn't able to keep his cool though hence his deactivation but she too should be banned.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Both need the Boot.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

I could understand the drivers fustration but he should not have involved anything racial, let alone argue. The rider isn't too smart herself for acting like that while recording. Now most likely the guy will get hate threats and so will she.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I had immature paxholes like this before.

Typically, I will stop the car and order her out. If she refused, then I will call 911 and have the police dispatched to my location. During the call with 911 dispatcher is usually when they get out slamming the door. After they are out and away, I then call rideshare dispatcher and have their paxhole's app shut down.

People like this absolutely suck, and ruin the mood to keep driving for rideshare.


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

An Uber driver with mental defect
Shocking !!

He can appeal the deactivation with a claim of insanity



Fisfis said:


> I don't know what's sadder. Her calling the driver "her @@@@@, a slave, loser driving people for a living" or him not doing the right thing and kicking her out therefore losing his job. That's how people see Uber drivers.


"Loser driving people for a living. That's How people see uber drivers"

It's a low skill low wage gig, menial labor
How else would u expect people to perceive uber drivers ?

Never let a prospective employer know ur an uber driver nor include it on ur CV.


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

When she says you’re driving me you’re my ***** all bets are off anything after that she has coming.


----------



## 22531 (Jul 29, 2015)

I watched this video and IMO this lady "baited" him into his racial rant. At any point she could have ended the ride but insisted on staying in the vehicle despite him telling her several times to get out. You can clearly hear her say "you called me a N" and he replies "I did not but now I will". He was also making fun of the way she laughed but she took it as him calling her a monkey. That was not what he originally intended but then started acting like that after she said it. She clearly baited him, and it was to get the most dramatic reaction from him so she could be the next major "victim" of racism caught on film. Sorry but she is a POS as much as how stupid he was for letting her get under his skin and get drawn into a racist rant. They both crossed the line and they both should be banned from using Uber IMO.

At no point should anything like this EVER happen for ANY reason. If you are EVER in a shouting match with a rider or driver immediately end the ride / get out of the car. For this to go on so long is just unbelievable. Him for keep driving and her for not getting out.



Michael1230nj said:


> When she says you're driving me you're my @@@@@ all bets are off anything after that she has coming.


Yeah unfortunately the victim role only applies in one direction. She calls him a lot including him her servant which if a rider called me their servant I would be highly offended by that. I would have slammed the brakes and told her to GTFO.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> It said Iowa. Pax looks like a nice lady. Dude is a short timer.


Completely agree. I don't know the particulars, but the driver seemed lost and was taking his frustration for lack of area knowledge out on the pax.

Not that the pax was a perfect angel because she did instigate much of that argument. The first time I heard the N word in the video was from her, the first time I heard B in the video was from her and she started out the name calling by calling the driver a clown. They were both wrong, but that driver has no business being in the customer service industry. He lacks basic service skills.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

One thing I notice while watching this video, is that this young Black girl is screaming the N word with glee as equally as the White man is saying it with hate. It reminds me of something Maya Angelou said once when asked how she felt about the theme of this younger generation of young Black Americans addressing one another with the N word as a common greeting.

She said:

"The word itself, is *poison. *If you take poison out of a bottle marked poison and place it in a bottle marked perfume, does that take the harm out of the substance?"

The word still inflicts the same damage.

Perhaps Ms. Kiara White and Mr. Timothy " " could do themselves a favor and try to educate themselves on how to be better human beings on this planet, regardless of race, gender, religion......


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> "The word itself, is *poison. *If you take poison out of a bottle marked poison and place it in a bottle marked perfume, does that take the harm out of the substance?"
> 
> The word still inflicts the same damage.


The word is in every popular hip hop and rap song. I'll be driving down the road on a beautiful winter day in Phoenix with my windows rolled down and pull up to a stop light only to hear the N word thumping from a vehicle a hundred times. N this, N that, my N's get the white booty........

According to rapper Dantrell Sims the ending of the N word makes all the difference in the world.

Dantrell Sims, studied Computer Science & Arabic at Macomb Community College
Answered May 7, 2017 · Author has 265 answers and 36.9k answer views

I for one am a rapper and speaking for myself i make an average two songs a week. I use ***** at least 20 times in each song. I am a ***** which is now a totally different word than niger. A ***** is a dude or fellow. A ***** can even be a object in some cases. It is not used to describe a race anymore. Although ****** is.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> The word is in every popular hip hop and rap song. I'll be driving down the road on a beautiful winter day in Phoenix with my windows rolled down and pull up to a stop light only to hear the N word thumping from a vehicle a hundred times. N this, N that, my N's get the white booty........


Yep, Maya was talking about this whole new generation, post MLK. She said all of it, from the music, the TV, the movies, and down to the streets were guilty of using the very word that the generation before them fought so hard to abolish. They think by taking the word and using it in fun towards one another, they have taken the power away from their former oppressors and harnessed that power for themselves. Maya said that this is not so, and they have only weakened themselves as they now become the oppressors of one another.


----------



## Fisfis (Oct 17, 2014)

ECOMCON said:


> It's a low skill low wage gig, menial labor
> How else would u expect people to perceive uber drivers ?
> 
> Never let a prospective employer know ur an uber driver nor include it on ur CV.


If you're asking this question then you haven't been doing this for long. When Uber first came out, girls were all over you. It was the coolest job to have. People thought you were making six figures working part time. It was close to six figures though.

Going from that impression to this...is quite depressing.


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Fisfis said:


> Going from that impression to this...is quite depressing.


Indeed. Over in the other thread about this incident I echoed a similar sentiment. This is what Uber has wrought. Setting pay rates to embarrassingly low levels not seen since Travis Bickle, flooding the streets with unlimited drivers (many who have no business doing this) and burning through them nearly as quick as they activate them, zero training and a bar of entry so low Jiminy Cricket couldn't even limbo under it. From people in nice clothes making almost six figures to "partners" who can barely communicate in English or navigate their way out of a paper bag sleeping in their cars. What a precipitous fall and sad joke. Was this the grand vision all along, Uber?


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Fisfis said:


> I don't know what's sadder. Her calling the driver "her @@@@@, a slave, a loser driving people for a living" or him not doing the right thing and kicking her out therefore losing his job. That's how people see Uber drivers.


True and the ones who call everyone a racist, because they are ignorant is the only defense they can think of are the biggest racist of all .


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Language is arbitrary, the words are simply Tools. In this case I think the Girl displayed a lack of Character she attacked in a way that seemed cruel and demeaning. The Driver seemed like an old guy who needs to find a different way to subsidize his Social Srcurity.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> It said Iowa. Pax looks like a nice lady. Dude is a short timer.


Yeah, but they forgot to post her smiling while in her 6th grade graduation cap .


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> It said Iowa. Pax looks like a nice lady. Dude is a short timer.


Looks like trouble. I didn't need to see her face. It's the red Prada bag. That's also a synonym for "entitled pax diva".


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> One thing I notice while watching this video, is that this young Black girl is screaming the N word with glee as equally as the White man is saying it with hate. It reminds me of something Maya Angelou said once when asked how she felt about the theme of this younger generation of young Black Americans addressing one another with the N word as a common greeting.
> 
> She said:
> 
> ...


WOW, she's such an Einstein ! She's undoubtable a nuclear scientist .



moJohoJo said:


> Yeah, but they forgot to post her smiling picture while in her 6th grade graduation cap, like Yahoo does to criminals ( but only if they're ghetto ) .


3333333333333


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

There is no doubt that she wound him up good after I'm assuming he didn't know where he was going. Whatever the case, he should have either ended the ride and called 911 or shut his piehole and just driven her to her destination. No point in arguing and even less in engaging in name calling. Even when you get to the end of the trip, just take her to the back, get it over with.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

I sense the sexual tension between those 2. "Take me to the BACK"

He handled that terribly. I'd have her riding shot-fun {get it, fun} for FREE on the white people'z connection'z.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

two idiots one video


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

She sounds like a monkey from the zoo. 

His lack of professionalism worked to his detriment.

Both were at fault.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> *Warning the following video contains offensive language.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see two severely maladjusted individuals.

Having no floor mats in your Uber vehicle is the real crime, though. What was he thinking?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> It said Iowa. Pax looks like a nice lady. Dude is a short timer.


"Looks like a nice..."

Check out Ted Bundy on YouTube ...lol


----------



## ECOMCON (Dec 30, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> "Looks like a nice..."
> 
> Check out Ted Bundy on YouTube ...lol


Bundy set the bar for good looking sociopaths

There's also Scott Peterson who killed his pregnant wife and unborn son, Connor
He's on deathrow at Q

He "looks like a nice.."








Prosecutors surmised that he killed 7 month pregnant Laci & son due to increasing debt and a desire to be single again.
This was before uber.

If uber was available Scott would be a driver
earning extra money and wife & son alive.
*Uber Saves Lives
*
Drive for uber or end up on Deathrow at San Quniton


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Does anybody carry mace/pepper spray anymore? Stop the ride, ask her to get out. If she doesn't call the cops. If she ramps it up before they get there and tries to get physical defend yourself. And have the camera rolling at all times.


----------



## PAXinLove (Jan 28, 2019)

Fisfis said:


> If you're asking this question then you haven't been doing this for long. When Uber first came out, girls were all over you. It was the coolest job to have. People thought you were making six figures working part time. It was close to six figures though.
> 
> Going from that impression to this...is quite depressing.


GIRLS WERE ALL OVER YOU? really? why?


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

PAXinLove said:


> GIRLS WERE ALL OVER YOU? really? why?


Back in 2014, the UberX rates were like *3* times what they are today, saturation was not a big issue and Uber did not take more than 20/25% plus a few percent per ride. Thus, many well-adjusted, educated humans with quality vehicles drove for the service. It is not all that surprising that women would be attracted to this type of driver. Try telling any woman you drive for Uber _today_... you might as well be wearing a scarlet U on your chest. Really amazing the quality drain and public perception 180 in just 4 short years, actual time.

Here is a popular thread back from *2015* (after only the first round of UberX cuts) that still pops up every now again after a new rate cut. Good read.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/quality-of-current-uber-drivers-im-seeing.40186/


----------

